# Web Development > PHP Best book for PHP Professional learning

## vhthakor

I want to know about the best book for PHP which is widely used all over the world. I want to use it for learning Professional PHP.

Kindly suggest the best book.

----------


## preethu_in

Nobook is the best book as its all in practice than reading...

----------


## hemant pancholi

It's True, There is no limit for any php professional.. 
But If you are Begginer for PHP than please go thorugh the Wrox PHP begginer book.
& than Wrox PHP proffetional book.. 
With PHP you must study the Java script, Ajax, CSS, some of the MVC struction...

----------

